# Looking for a SFW age regression roleplay [Discord]



## Mangofloofs (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello!  I am interested in doing an RP where my character is regressed physically.  I am fine with playing as both mentally nonregressed or regressed mentally characters.  Dirty diapers make me uncomfortable, so my characters can wear diapers but not use them.  I want to roleplay via discord.  

I can roleplay with both fully unregressed characters and fully regressed characters.

If you are interested, reply to this thread.


----------



## The Other Nikki (Jan 15, 2018)

im interested
(if you are still interested after these three months than lets go ahead)
i am Nikki #1474


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Jan 16, 2018)

I know it's a relatively old thread, but I would be interested as well. 

I typically do a third person, past tense, paragraph style with usually 1 to 2 paragraphs per post, so if you're interested, pm me.


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

Erm... OP hasn't been on since December 4th.


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm really hoping you see the irony in your post. Because it's a little funny if I'm interpretting it correctly.

Anyways my offer was partially for OP if they came back and partially for anyone coming after who read this.


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

KageKamonohashi said:


> I'm really hoping you see the irony in your post. Because it's a little funny if I'm interpretting it correctly.
> 
> Anyways my offer was partially for OP if they came back and partially for anyone coming after who read this.


If you want to do it with me, that's fine.


----------

